# waiting for surgery



## Caledonia (Nov 15, 2007)

told on 1st November had papillary cancer. waiting for surgery in 2 weeks. coping ok, surprised myself. need a safe place to let off steam.


----------



## Deedah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Caledonia,

Deedah (Linda) is my partner. I brought her to the hospital this morning for her RAI 131 treatment. She too had papillary cancer; her surgery was on Oct 11th.

Expect to feel kind of crappy for a bit after surgery. You'll be on a low iodine diet, and no thyroid replacement meds till you're hypo enough to have the radioactive iodine pill. Realize that the more hypo you become, the more tired, and run down you'll feel. I'm telling you this so that you don't panic like Linda did. As the days before her RAI 131 passed, she became more convinced that she's dying. She started having anxiety attacks, along with her depression. This is not uncommon. Thyroid problems do this to your body... and your mind.

I'm now waiting to hear from Linda. I'm sure she has already taken the pill. This morning the nurse told her that she'll probably be in the hospital for at least 5 days... she had a very high dose.

Don't get discouraged. Continue to do whatever it takes to cope. 
It'll be okay.
Val


----------

